# موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر



## mm62maher (30 مايو 2007)

أنسكلوبيديا 

موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر - coptic history​


بقلم عزت اندراوس
الكتيبــــــــــــة الطيبيـــــة القبطية فى أوربا 
هناك فى صفحة خاصة أسمها صفحة الفهرس تفاصيل كاملة لباقى الموضوعات وصمم الموقع ليصل إلى 30000 موضوع مختلف فإذا كنت تريد أن تطلع على المزيد أو أن تعد بحثا اذهب إلى صفحة الفهرس لتطلع على ما تحب قرائته فستجد الكثير هناك آخر تعديل تم فى هذه الصفحة فى 19/8/2006م
أنقر هنا على دليل صفحات الفهارس فى الموقع http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1994.htm​


لم ننتهى من وضع كل الأبحاث التاريخية عن هذا الموضوع والمواضيع الأخرى لهذا نرجوا من السادة القراء زيارة موقعنا من حين لآخر - والسايت تراجع بالحذف والإضافة من حين لآخر - نرجوا من السادة القراء تحميل هذا الموقع على سى دى والإحتفاظ به لأننا سنرفعه من النت عندما يكتمل ​










هذه هي قصة ”الكتيبة الطيبية “التي حدثت في القرن الثالث الميلادي جزءاً من الجيش الروماني الكبير .. فقد كان على رأس الإمبراطورية وقتئذ دقلديانوس (284-305م) يعاونه مكسيميانوس (285-305م) وكونا جيشهما من كل الشعوب الخاضعة لسلطانهما، فكانت فيه كتيبة من شباب مدينة طيبة – مكونة من 6600 جندي مسيحي قبطي.
وصدرت الأوامر بارتحالها من مصر إلي أوربا لمساعدة مكسيميانوس في حروبه بإقليم غالياً (فرنسا).​


وخرجت من مصر من أرض طيبة ) الأقصر حالياً ) الكتيبة الطيبية من الأقباط المسيحيين المحاربين الأشداء وعددهم 6600 قبطى مسيحى وكانوا تحت قيادة قائداً شجاعاً أسمه موريس وقد أبلت هذه الكتيبة الطبية بلاءاً حسنا فى الحروب التى خاضتها وشهد ببسالتهم قيادة الجيش الرومانى وكان ذلك فى عصر الأمبراطور الجاحد دقليديانوس وأوفدوا إلى القائد مكسيميانوس فى فرنسا الذى أختاره دقليديانوس ليكون شريكة فى حكم الإمبراطورية الرومانية وقد قسمت هذه الكتيبة إلى قسمين احدهما ليحارب على حدود فرنسا والآخر ليحارب فى سويسرا .​


وصدر الأمر بالتبخير للأوثان وأعتبار دقليديانوس إلها قبل البدء فى الحرب 
وكان من المعتاد أن تقدم العبادة للآلهة الوثنية قبل بدء المعارك – وهكذا صدر الأمر للكتيبة المصرية أن تشارك في تقديم البخور في هذه العبادة ولكن جنود الكتيبة رفضوا معلنين أنهم وإن كانوا يؤدون واجباتهم للدولة، فهم مسيحيون لا يعبدون إلا لإله الحقيقي رب السماء والأرض فرفضت الكتيبة القبطية الإمتثال للأمر والتبخير للأوثان 
وإزاء هذا الموقف أمر الإمبراطور بأن تقف الكتيبة صفوفاً، وفي كل صف، وبعد كل تسعة جنود. يجلد العاشر ثم تقطع رأسه ولكن الباقين ازدادوا إصراراً على مسيحيتهم، فأمر الإمبراطور بتكرار جلد العاشر وقتله فجلدوا بالسياط الرومانية التى تحتوى فى نهايتها قطع من الرصاص .. ولما تمسك الأقباط بإيمانهم المسيحى إغتاظ الإمبراطور فامر بأن يصطف أقباط الكتيبة الطيبية صفوفاً وكل صف يتكون من عشرة افراد , وكان يأخذ العاشر من كل صف ويقتله أمامهم حتى يخاف الباقيين ويبخروا للأوثان ولكن أضطر الأمبراطور أن يقتلهم جميعاً فى النهاية لأنه لا يوجد من بينهم قبطى واحد رجع عن إيمانه بالمسيح وكان ذلك فى العام الثالث للشهداء . ​


ومن شجاعة القبطى قائد الكتيبة الطيبية أنه قام بكتابة خطاباً باللغة القبطية وقدمه إلى الأمبراطور يعلن فيه طاعته له فى أى أمر بالدفاع عن الراضى الرومانية ولكن إيمانه بالإله يخصه وقد قدمه للمسيح , وكان قـائـد الـكـتـيـبــة الـضـابــط الصـعـيدي (( موريس )) والضباط زملاؤه فكانوا يشجعون جندهم أن يثبتوا على إيمانهم .​


وقد خلدت سويسرا هؤلاء الشهداء الأقباط من ابطال الكتيبة الطيبية بإقامة كنيسة فى زيورخ بأسم " القديس موريس " يتردد صدى أجراسها فى فضاء أوربا لتعلن للعالم كله شجاعة أقباط مصر وإيمانهم المسيحيى الأصيل , وحينئذ اصدر الإمبراطور أمراً بقتل جميع أفراد الكتيبة حيثما تكون معسكراتها، فكانت مذبحة هائلة ومجزرة همجية فظيعة – تناثرت فيها أشلاء المصريين فوق وادي أجون وارتوت أرضه بدمائهم... حدث هذا في السنوات الأخيرة من القرن الثالث الميلادي.​


إن قتل 6600 قبطى هو بالنسبة لنا عدد ولكن لكل واحد منهم كان وراءه زوجه أو أب أو ام وحياه كامله أمام هؤلاء الشهداء كل هذا تركوه وضحوا لحياتهم ليعلنوا للعالم اليوم أن اقباط مصر فى مقدمة المسيحيين ليقدموا أرواحهم من أجل عقيدة الحب والفداء عقيدة المسيح .​


وتخليداً لذكرى هذا الموقف العظيم، غير سكان الوادي اسم مدينة أجون وأطلقوا عليها اسم قائد الكتيبة المصري فصار اسمها حتى اليوم ” سان موريس “ في مقاطعة فاليه وأقيمت بها في منتصف القرن الرابع كنيسة، ولقد كان استشهاد الجنود المصريين، وما صاحبه من شجاعة وصمود ورجولة – هذا كله كان يملأ المشاهدين إعجاباً بهم وتقديراً لهم، وكان يدفعهم للتساؤل عن سر هذه العظمة. وهكذا بدأ تحول سكان هذه المناطق من الوثنية إلي المسيحية. وارتبطت أسماء العديد من أفراد الكتيبة بمختلف المدن والقرى – وفي مقدمتهم القائد موريس، الذي اسمه علي مدينتين، الأولى سبق ذكرها والثانية ”سان موريتز “ (بالنطق الألماني) في مقاطعة انجاندين بسويسرا، وأقيم له تمثال في ميدان كبير بها.​


وإختارت مقاطعة زيورخ شعارها وختمها ثلاث صور من أبطال هذه الكتيبة الطيبية وهم " فيلكس , ريجولا أخته , أكسيبر أنيتيوس " وهم يحملون رؤوسهم تحت أذرعتهم . ​


ولا يعرف المصريون ألأقباط أن بعضاً من أرقى مدن أوربا أطلق عليها اسم واحد من أبناء مصر ”الصعايدة “ الأمجاد..
كما لا يعرفون أن الخاتم الرسمي لبعض المقاطعات السويسرية نقش عليه رسم ثلاثة من هؤلاء - أبناء منطقة طيبة (محافظ قنا حالياً) ، وأن ذكرى بعض هؤلاء تعتبر هناك من الأعياد الرسمية.​



القديسة فيرينا ​




وكانت تصحب الكتيبة الطيبية بعض العذارى من القبطيات الذين كانوا يعدون الطعام ويقومون برعاية الجرحى وغير ذلك من الأعمال وكانت من بينهن القديسة قيرينا التى نشأت فى مدينة جراجوس بالقرب من مدينة طيبة (الأقصر) ويعنى أسم فرينا باللغة القبطية الثمرة أو البذرة الطيبة , ولما قتل أفراد الكتيبة الطيبية كلهم لم تغادر المكان راجعة إلى مصر وإنما مكثت تهد الرب يسوع فى مكانها فعلمت الشعب الوثنى المسيحية , وقامت بتعليمهم أسس العلاج من الأمراض بإستعمال بعض الأعشاب الطبية , وعلمتهم النظافة الجسدية بالأغتسال بالماء , وكانت تزور مدافن شهداء الكتيبة الطيبية , ويعتقد الكثيرين أن القديسة فيرينا هى ابنه عم القديس موريس قائد الكتيبة الطيبية , وقد أعتبر كثيرين من المؤرخين أنه أم الراهبات فى أوربا . ​


وحدث أن أكتشف أحد الحكام الرومان امرها فأمر بسجنها , ولكنها بعد مدة خرجت من السجن وعادت لما كانت تفعله قبل سجنها مع زميلاتها العذارى وكانت تسكن معهم أحد الكهوف الجبال التى تنتشر فى سويسرا ​


وتنيحت القديسة فيرينا فى سنة 344 م وبنيت فوق جسدها كنيسة فى مدينة تمبورتاخ بسويسرا , وعند منتصف الجسر المقام على نهر الراين بين سويسرا وألمانيا يوجد لها تمثال وهى تحمل جرة بها ماء , ويبلغ عدد الكنائس التى تحمل أسمها فى سويسرا وحدها 70 كنيسة وفى ألمانيا 30 كنيسة . ​


ولا يعرف المصريين المسيحيين أن مصرية قبطية عاشت في وسط أوربا، وجسدها مدفون في إحدى كنائسها – يرسمون صورتها وفي يدها أبريق ماء وفي الأخرى”المشط “ الذي تستخدمه المصريات منذ العصر الفرعوني، يرسمونها على هذا النحو تخليداً للدور الذي قامت به هذه المصرية في العناية بالمرضى في هذه المناطق – وفي تعليم أهلها النظافة، منذ أكثر من خمسة عشر قرناً ... وأن مئات الكاتدرائيات والكنائس والأديرة والهياكل والمنشآت المتنوعة – تحمل أسماء أجدادنا الشهداء والقديسين المصريين أبناء طيبة والأرض الطيبة العظيمة ...​


***********************************​





=======================================================================​











This site was last updated 09/01/06 ​


----------



## mm62maher (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر*

سلام ونعمة الى المشرفين من فضل تثبيت الموضوع للاهمية


----------



## cross_of_jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك من قلبي علي الموضوع واتمنى ان تنشر مثلها لانها بجد تجعلنا نشعر بالاعتزاز ونتمنى ان نكون بمثل ايمانهم وشجاعتهم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع
ألف شكر أخى الحبيب على هذا  الموضوع المناسب جداً فى كل وقت وهذا الوقت بالذات


----------



## أنجيلا (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كثير على المعلومات القيمة 
الرب يباركك ​


----------



## saeed bahgat (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

